# java application for samsung c5212



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 5, 2009)

I own a stupid mobile from samsung (C5212), which has fared below my expectations. Anyway, coming to the point...how does one install java (J2ME) applications on this set...say from site such as getjar.com or mobile9.com.

Despite several attempts to visit wap.mobile9.com from the inbuilt "netfront" browser, I only get "Access denied" error. I fortunately have installed mini opera successfully. When browsing in mini opera, I go all the way up to download the .jar file. When I click download button, the default browser opens up, displays the "Access denied" error and even closes the mini opera. Despite several attempts, I am unable to download. This despite the fact that the website says that this java application is compatible with c5212.

Even copying the .jar or .jad files to the phone's memory fails to launch the application. Sony Ericsson handsets were too good at this. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 27, 2009)

I quote the following reply I got from the Samsung
"As per the query you mentioned above that you want to know about the
procedure to install 3rd party applications or java applications, We
would like to tell you that your handset will not support any 3rd
party or java application or Themes and there is no code for unlocking
the installer. But in your handset you caninstall games but not from pc
from GPRS only you can install games"

So sad, this phone has disappointed me. In contrary to the claims made by Samsung, I have successfully installed opera mini, money manager and gmail in the same handset.


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2009)

hey sridhar samsung c5212 has got java MIDP 2.0
u shud be able to install games and apps that support ur screen size
try traferring the apps from pc
*CHECK THIS*


----------

